# (Syracuse, NY) looking for reputable breeder



## walt (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey folks, sorry for the request on my first post. I did a title search in the forum for Syracuse with no luck.

Our household is looking to grow and we would like that to be a GSD. I grew up with them and would love for my children to do the same (3yr old and one on the way). Currently have a Boston Terrier that we adore. Did some googling and the GSD breeders that seem reputable are very far from home. I'd rather not travel hundreds of miles to meet the puppy, nor would I want to shove it in the van for the return trip home. 

If needed, please PM me the info if it is not acceptable to post publicly in the forum. 

thanks!


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Well, the breeder I'm hoping to get my next pup from is down in Pennsylvania ... hundreds of miles from me here outside of Rochester, NY. Many others here travelled even farther to get a pup from a good breeder, so doing a bit of traveling for a well bred dog is not at all uncommon. That said, there was just a post on this forum about breeders in the Eastern/Central NY area, it should be somewhere here on the first or second page of this forum. That may have some useful info for you.

This is the post I was thinking of: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...0-help-need-breeder-wny-southern-ontario.html


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

I don't have any recommendations for breeders in Syracuse, but here are some within driving distance:

Peakesbrook

Von Wolfstraum

Vom Eichenluft

Kirchenwald Shepherds

Darby-Dan


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Be careful of Eichenluft


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

Xeph said:


> Be careful of Eichenluft


Could you elaborate or send me a PM with details? I have been putting together a list of nearby breeders based on recommendations from this forum.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Xeph said:


> Be careful of Eichenluft


?? You have a dog from there, no?


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> ?? You have a dog from there, no?


 I thought someone here recommended them. It might be in the thread Ken referenced.


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

walt said:


> Hey folks, sorry for the request on my first post. I did a title search in the forum for Syracuse with no luck.
> 
> Our household is looking to grow and we would like that to be a GSD. I grew up with them and would love for my children to do the same (3yr old and one on the way). Currently have a Boston Terrier that we adore. Did some googling and the GSD breeders that seem reputable are very far from home. I'd rather not travel hundreds of miles to meet the puppy, nor would I want to shove it in the van for the return trip home.
> 
> ...


I met a breeder from Syracuse at the dog show in Syracuse last weekend. I don't know anything about her, but she claimed to place dogs with the NYS police. Her kennel is Belle Isle, but I can't find out anything about her. Maybe someone here knows something about her.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a dog from Eichenluft I train in Syracuse you are welcome to meet her


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Look at the dogs these breeders have and what they produce.....is there continuity throughout generations? Or are they just buying titled dogs and breeding them over and over and selling pups without regard to developing a family of their own. Are they mass producing pups? Do they always have pups for sale - just like any retail business.

There are some people around Buffalo who have litters occasionally - I think Alpenhof is actually over the border in Canada but comes to Buffalo alot for events...I have met her several times and would recommend her for the type of pup you want.

the one thing with recommendations is that people who have issues cannot say anything, and others who have dogs from the same kennel will be able to say as much as they want.....when a breeder produces literally 300- 400 - 500 puppies, they will have a cheering section....it is how the breeder treats people who have some problem that tells what their character and integrity truly is.

Lee


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Jody potter and deb zappia. Probably know a dozen plus (no idea at this point) of dogs they have bred. Occasionally get dogs/litters that are a bit much for your average person, but their 2 bitches they are currently breeding/will be breeding are super girls. They are between rochester and syracuse. I'm on my phone but you can pm me for more info.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> You have a dog from there, no?


Yeah, I do. And he has several issues


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Vom Olgameister. About an hour an a half or two hours from Syracuse.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Walt: Check your PM


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

wolfstraum said:


> There are some people around Buffalo who have litters occasionally - I think Alpenhof is actually over the border in Canada but comes to Buffalo alot for events...I have met her several times and would recommend her for the type of pup you want.
> 
> 
> Lee


Alpenhof looks interesting. Are they German show lines? What type of temperament and drive would you expect from their dogs?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Alpenhof use to have Kirschental lines, I haven't kept up with the kennel to know if thats what they are still breeding.
IMO, Kirchental is a 'working' show line(herding)


----------



## lcordova (Jun 4, 2006)

Lee, I couldnt resist it, but this is a very deep phrase.... applies to almost everything.... I´ll tweet it...)



wolfstraum said:


> ......it is how the breeder treats people who have some problem that tells what their character and integrity truly is.
> Lee


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

lcordova said:


> Lee, I couldnt resist it, but this is a very deep phrase.... applies to almost everything.... I´ll tweet it...)



Luis - I don't understand 'tweet' ing.... I don't tweet or twit!  But yes - it is 'deep' and it is meant to be thought provoking....and yes, it does apply to life in general as well LOL LOL

Lee


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Zookeep said:


> Alpenhof looks interesting. Are they German show lines? What type of temperament and drive would you expect from their dogs?



Yes - they are West German showlines - Michelle is actually from Germany, and does not have a big kennel....I think she had some Kirschental dogs - which are pretty much typical show lines with usually one ancestral line that carried the kennel name back through - Kirschental did HGH on his show dogs rather than schutzhund, but really, the pedigrees of what they were selling after he passed were full of dogs who were VAs.

I have seen a few dogs Michelle has sold and a male or two she had at shows....Gerro Kirschental - who is gone now, the first time I met her, and the last time I saw her, she had an young X-box son up at the Regional show in Buffalo in June 2011....I did not make it up to Buffalo for any of their events last year because of the car wreck...I think she just had an X-box litter, but looks like it is reserved....the male I saw her showing from him seemed to have good temperament....

Lee


----------

